# مساعدة بسيطة من فظلكم ماهو سبب توقف المكيف فجاة’’’’’’



## laifabrahim (15 أغسطس 2010)

يشتغل عادي حوالي 5-6 ساعات 
ثم فجاة تنطفا الشاشة ويتوقف 
ماهو السبب ياترى 
ارجو التوضيح
مع العلم ان المكيف جديد
هل المشكل في التيار الكهربائى
وهل عند نقص شدة التيار المكيف يتوقف
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## The friend (15 أغسطس 2010)

اذا حضرتك مهندس فتاكد من الرموت اخاف ان يكون عامل توقيت اطفاء او ما شابه
والاحتمال الثاني ان يكون في عطل بالكارت اكيد بيحتاج الى مختص 
واذا كان في عنندك جهاز ثاني فممكن تاخذ كارت مكيف ثاني وتجربه فيه والعكس


----------



## قصي الدبلوماسي (15 أغسطس 2010)

كلام اخوي اعلاه بالنسبه للريموت كونترول توجد توقيتات تأكد منها.


----------



## laifabrahim (15 أغسطس 2010)

the friend قال:


> اذا حضرتك مهندس فتاكد من الرموت اخاف ان يكون عامل توقيت اطفاء او ما شابه
> والاحتمال الثاني ان يكون في عطل بالكارت اكيد بيحتاج الى مختص
> واذا كان في عنندك جهاز ثاني فممكن تاخذ كارت مكيف ثاني وتجربه فيه والعكس


 
اخي الكريم ليس التوقيت بل يتوقف فجاة 
هل بسبب نقص شدة التيار يمكن ان يتوقف
بعد مدة قصيرة اقوم بتشغيله مرة اخرى فيشتغل عادي وبعد مدة نفس الكرة
وايام اخرى لايتوقف اطلاقا
وماهو الحل المقترح بارك الله فيكم


----------



## The friend (16 أغسطس 2010)

اذا كان مرات يشتغل تمام ومرات لا فهناك احتمالات اخرى 
ممكن تحتاج مثبت فولتيه بس قبل هذا اعتقد انه بالامكان ان تنضف ملفات المكثف ( الوحده الخارجيه لانها ان كانت متسخة جدا فتعمل مثل هذا العطل


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (18 أغسطس 2010)

افحص اخي الريموت ان يكون على وضع الايقاف واو وجود مشكلة بالكارت والله اعلم


----------



## هونر طيفور (29 أغسطس 2010)

*هونر طيفور اوائل التبريد*



laifabrahim قال:


> يشتغل عادي حوالي 5-6 ساعات
> ثم فجاة تنطفا الشاشة ويتوقف
> ماهو السبب ياترى
> ارجو التوضيح
> ...



بالنسبة للمشكلتك هو السبب الكهربائي
حيث يعود الى سوء تنصيب المكيف من قبل العامل الفني او هناك احمال على الكارتة الكهربائية داخل االمكيف
فاحسن طريقة لمعرفة مشكلتك هو:
1) قم بفحص التيار المسحوب بالكلابميتر اذا كان التيار المسحوب عند بدء التشغيل يسحب تيارا مقاربا للتيار الموجود على الجدول المكيف (الشركة)لمدة 15 دقيقة فهذايدل الى عدم خلل بالكارتة.
اما اذا كان هنالك فرق نقصان او زيادة في التيار المسحوب فهذا يدل على هنالك خلل بالضاغط (نقص او زيادة في الغاز الفريون بداخله) فيولد حملا على الضاغط فهو بدوره ايضا يولد حملا (load) على الكارتة فيجب في هذه الحالة حل مشكلة كمية الغاز(او التيار المسحوب).
2) اذا كان هنالك خلل في تايمر (المؤقت)(timer)داخل المكيف فهنالك خلل في المحسس الحرارى Sensor حيث حيث يستمر في عملية التبريد لمدة (2 الى 6) ساعات ثم تتوقف عمل فقم بفحص المحسس الحرارى داخل المكثف.
3) انظر الى شاشة الريمونت الكونترول اذا كان يظهر timer ام لا.
^^^^************^^^^^^
بالرغم انك لم تعطيني اي فكرة عن المواصفات المكيف وسعة التبريدية ونوع الضاغط
فحسب خبرتي في الصيانة قم بتبديل الكارتة الكهربائية فهذا هو الحل الامثل...
وشـــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
الاسم: هونر طيفور احمد - عضو منتدى المهندسين
المدينة: كركوك - العراق
المهنة : طالب جامعي
قسم: هندسة التبريد و التكييف
المنتسب: شركة ارجيلك كركوك- حي الحرية مقابل ملعب كركوك الدولي Arcelik Company


----------

